# new roto molded cooler brand



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

new to me anyway, saw this on THT.
http://southjettycoolers.com/product-category/coolers/


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

So many out there now it's hard to keep track.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont look bad at all. Price point is attractive compared to yeti and some of they others.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

ozark makes one too now. can be picked up at wallyworld. i think the 50q is 150$


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Out of curiosity, is it USA made? I've also been wondering why these companies are measuring in liters. Not like we're wanting a liter o' cola.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

isn't everything made in china now?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

blackmagic1 said:


> Out of curiosity, is it USA made? I've also been wondering why these companies are measuring in liters. Not like we're wanting a liter o' cola.


I buy USA made products most of the time, and actually own a couple Yeti's. When I bought the last one I decided I would not pay that kind of money for a cooler again. I will pay the mark up to support an American product but these guys are gettin a little silly on these prices.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know, all this talk about coolers. For day trips, just pick up a 5 dollar styro job at the 7-11; light-weight and expendable. Dump it in the recycle bin on the way home. No fuss, no muss. You don't want to be standing on it though...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so you think Yeti is made in USA?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

devrep said:


> so you think Yeti is made in USA?


...because it's not. I could care less about the brand name stuff, so if a company makes an awesome roto-molded cooler that suits my needs, I may go for it. Still, being made in the USA is kind of important to me as well, which is why I like my Pelican and Igloo coolers. The Pelican is absolutely amazing, and is built like a tank.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

From what it says on the Yeti site:

*WHERE ARE YOUR COOLERS MANUFACTURED?*
Our Tundra coolers are manufactured in the USA at facilities located in Iowa and Wisconsin as well as at a facility located in the Philippines. Our Hopper coolers are manufactured in China. Want a YETI made in the USA? Call us at (512) 394-9384 and we’ll make it happen


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I was disappointed to see the yeti cups are made in China. Guess that's why I've already had to warranty one.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

The cups are made in China because most of the stainless steel in the world comes from there. i searched forever to find a thermos or insulated cup made in USA. to this day, still have not located one. I made sure my Yeti coolers were made in USA ones. I use them as casting platforms so I was more willing to pay the price. Cheaper than an actual platform and they keep my beer cold. win/win to me.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

devrep said:


> so you think Yeti is made in USA?


Mine were.


----------



## Wvidal (May 8, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting one of these. 
Www.orioncoolers.com
I love my Yeti but a friend of mine got one of these and it's pretty awesome cooler.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

If stuff's made in China, I want the savings passed down to me.

Field & Stream had a review of several different coolers in one of the recent issues. 
http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...owdown-12-top-end-coolers-ranked-and-reviewed


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

blackmagic1 said:


> Out of curiosity, is it USA made? I've also been wondering why these companies are measuring in liters. Not like we're wanting a liter o' cola.


Think a Yeti holds anything close in quarts to the number listed on the side?
Nice Super Troopers reference btw.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Awesome! I'll have to check these out. Maybe as more folks enter the market, the prices will drop to something reasonable and I can get one. Roto-molding isn't rocket science. They are tough and hold temps well and are superior product. As such, they should cost more than a comparably sized Igloo. However, the status quo is insane ($287-400+ for a 45-50 qt). I would own one if they weren't priced like status symbols. All the current makers are exploiting the economic pain threshold and it pisses me off.

Nate


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

KnotHome said:


> Think a Yeti holds anything close in quarts to the number listed on the side?
> Nice Super Troopers reference btw.


No way those numbers are what they hold..."I'll believe that when me sh!t turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert"
from my crappy math skills, i calculate the Yeti Tundra 35 holds approximately 23 quarts. I don't know where their numbers come from.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Just because it looks like a Yeti. Doesn't mean it's as strong or built as a Yeti. My coworker got a K2. The lid on That thing warped in just a few months. And he doesn't even use it as a casting platform. But yes it does look like one and was $75-100 cheaper. He recently purchased a bigger cooler now has a 65 Yeti. I think some do not remember the options back in the days before Yeti. The original HBs had FrigidRigid coolers that were like a grand or something. Then Yeti came out with a better cooler. For a lot "cheaper" by comparison.Every other cooler was a total piece of shiat. You had to sometimes buy two or more a year. And at $40-80 that adds up over a lifetime. I got my old 45 Yeti shortly after release for $225. And it hasn't failed me yet in many hard years of use. Hell my two sons haven't destroyed it yet. Yeah the old styrofoam coolers serve a purpose. Me and my buds call them one ways to this day. From all our younger exploits. Because they never made it back home with us. But they did keep the beer cold for the day.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Best cooler review ever!!!





Warning strong language and adult content


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Igloo sportman series look decent and supposedly made in the usa, i heR that some costco stores carry them


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

southboundchicken said:


> Igloo sportman series look decent and supposedly made in the usa, i heR that some costco stores carry them


I've seen them at costco but only the 70qt. It's only $250 though so it's definitely a deal


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

If someone is going to rip off Yeti, at least don't rip off their web site as well. That's even using the same font. RTIC is another copy cat: https://www.rticcoolers.com/

And Yeti filed to go public on the stock market. Early estimates were 200 million in gross revenue. It will be interesting to see what they go out at and what they settle to. Or if they get acquired - market is bringing 4 to 5x earnings, so that would put them close to 1 billion even pre-IPO.

So they are doing something right.


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> If someone is going to rip off Yeti, at least don't rip off their web site as well. That's even using the same font. RTIC is another copy cat: https://www.rticcoolers.com/
> 
> And Yeti filed to go public on the stock market. Early estimates were 200 million in gross revenue. It will be interesting to see what they go out at and what they settle to. Or if they get acquired - market is bringing 4 to 5x earnings, so that would put them close to 1 billion even pre-IPO.
> 
> So they are doing something right.


Rtic and yeti are owned by the same people, that's why they can get away with it.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Rtic and yeti are owned by the same people, that's why they can get away with it.


Do you have a source on that? It would be pretty interesting if they were


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Has anyone got a cooler from rtic. site always has a month wait on coolers. Is each cooler being directly shipped from china?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I ordered an RTIC a while back. The site said the wait would be about 6 weeks. It showed up in about two. No idea if that's typical or not -- just my experience. Never owned anything other than a standard issue Igloo/Coleman before, so can't comment on relative quality. Seems nice enough to me.

As far as made in the U.S., I'm pretty sure Orca is as well.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Rtic and yeti are owned by the same people, that's why they can get away with it.


That's not the case - and if you cannot back up statement, don't post them. For your reading and educational pleasure:

http://www.mystatesman.com/news/business/austin-based-yeti-sues-competitor-over-confusingly/nphYg/

Yeti has filed a lawsuit against RTIC. Yeti will win this one and RTIC will have to settle. They are completing ripping off Yeti.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like the suit is against Mammoth Coolers, not RTIC. Weird, since RTIC seems to have a lot more similarities and I've never even heard of Mammoth until reading this article. I obviously have no dog in the fight -- just pointing out that this particular article has nothing to with RTIC.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Look at some reviews on the Igloo Sportsman before you buy. Unfortunately the made in the USA has some quality issues. As in huge voids n the insulation. You can put a Qbeam inside one and see the light through all the voids.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is another one that will cause Yeti some headaches...they can't afford to sue these guys.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-52-Quart-High-Performance-Cooler-Grey/49229404

They are loaded on the shelves in stores just in time for the holiday.

Rut row Shaggy


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Here is another one that will cause Yeti some headaches...they can't afford to sue these guys.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-52-Quart-High-Performance-Cooler-Grey/49229404
> 
> ...


Definitely a low price. But check the reviews on it. It's a total POS. latches breaking on first use and big leak issues seem to be very common. If the could up the quality for another $10 they would have a winner.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

POS? Seems out of the 3 models only 7 people said the had issues and it seems the cheap rubber clasp is the main issue. Give then a few months and that will be corrected. If not buy new ones from any of the other brands.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

zthomashome said:


> Looks like the suit is against Mammoth Coolers, not RTIC. Weird, since RTIC seems to have a lot more similarities and I've never even heard of Mammoth until reading this article. I obviously have no dog in the fight -- just pointing out that this particular article has nothing to with RTIC.


I cut and paste the wrong article. Yeti is suing RTIC too:

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/case-watch-yeti-v-rtic-john-drake


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I cut and paste the wrong article. Yeti is suing RTIC too:
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/case-watch-yeti-v-rtic-john-drake


Did you read the comments below the article, one of the brothers that started yeti started Rtic, that's all I meant, I probably should have stated that


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

coconutgroves said:


> If someone is going to rip off Yeti, at least don't rip off their web site as well. That's even using the same font. RTIC is another copy cat: https://www.rticcoolers.com/
> 
> And Yeti filed to go public on the stock market. Early estimates were 200 million in gross revenue. It will be interesting to see what they go out at and what they settle to. Or if they get acquired - market is bringing 4 to 5x earnings, so that would put them close to 1 billion even pre-IPO.
> 
> So they are doing something right.


Yeti was acquired by private equity a few years ago. The IPOD is the exit strategy.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Did you read the comments below the article, one of the brothers that started yeti started Rtic, that's all I meant, I probably should have stated that


The comments say brothers started each company, not that one of the Yeti brothers started RTIC. Man, amazing how mis-information gets out there. RTIC was not started by one of they Yeti founders. Recent articles on the Yeti still shows both brothers talking about the company. 

And I am sure if it were true, there would be tons of articles about it since Yeti is suing RTIC and there would be a majoring falling out between them, which again, is not the case. Go start up a knock off brand? Or take a wildy successful company public for tens of millions in profit, with the possibility of being acquired for over a billion? Come on, it isn't that hard to search to learn the facts.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Did you read the comments below the article, one of the brothers that started yeti started Rtic, that's all I meant, I probably should have stated that


Let it go man. 

Comments are comments, not necessarily fact and shouldn't be treated as such. There two different sets of brothers; one pair is in Yeti, another unrelated pair in Rtic.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I have a K2 that I bought "scratch and dent" from their web site. I called first to make sure the cooler was level since I was going to stand on it. The cooler has been great and it cost me $200 delivered. Stays cold, tough and makes a great casting platform. I got the Summit 30.


----------

